# Voting time......on my new pic



## buzzard (Nov 17, 2006)

the funny thing is, i was trying to change my pic to a new one i got the same day UIS sent me my new style......so i asked him to doctor up that one and i figured i would let you all decide witch mug shot you all wanted to stare at every day!!!

i am going to run this for 5 days, this should get us through the weekend when most come on any way.

and the choices are


----------



## ashton (Nov 18, 2006)

:P I choose #2 Great face there..boith of em are good though!


----------



## ashton (Nov 18, 2006)

PS ya kinda look like Johnny Carson...in his early days....in the 2nd one! lol


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 18, 2006)

get the t p ---its #2


----------



## buzzard (Nov 19, 2006)

what do you mean "t p"?


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 19, 2006)

Toilet Paper for #2


----------



## buzzard (Nov 19, 2006)

ok i get it now!!! i was a little slow on that one.  this broad im hanging with uses letters and small groups of letters as words and i have to decifer what they mean.  its usually not what i was thinking.

this is a lot closer then i thought it was going to be.  were tied again at 5 up


----------

